# Happy Birthday StubbornMedic & Kttref



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Have a great Birthday Ladies : ):wavespin:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Both of you have a happy birthday!


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Happy B Day Stubrn!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday ladies


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Happy Birthday ladies


Is that Fra in the middle ?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday ladies... I would jump out of a cake for you and all but...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Happy birthday to the both of you!!!
> 
> (Even if neither of you come on the board anymore...Well at least stbbrn does once in awhile. Seeing kate on here is more rare than a raw steak.)


I'm here!!!! lol



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Happy Birthday ladies... I would jump out of a cake for you and all but...


I don't believe you Pvt... I need pics, or video....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday biatches !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy B Day Girls


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

happy Birthday to both of you!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Happy birthday chicks.*

I've seen both of you el pregnus giganticus and its been a pleasure, for the most part.
Happy days to you both, and Stubbin, hurry that kid up will ya?









All the best girls.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday x2:teeth_smile:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy birthday Sttbrn!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy "B" Day Kids


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday to both of you....








hope you both have a great day today!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> *Happy birthday chicks.*
> 
> I've seen both of you el pregnus giganticus and its been a pleasure, for the most part.
> Happy days to you both, and Stubbin, hurry that kid up will ya?
> ...


LMAO!! I'm trying!!! Trust me!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday...:beer_yum:


----------

